# Health care / Pardron and abuse of .....



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

OK this is the second "speech" that Snr Ibarra has made in as many weeks about the health care system here in Spain and the abuse of said healthcare system ....

What I find most disconcerting about this second speech are his comments about easy access to hospitals / surgery etc just be registering on the Padron - which is not the case. You cant register on the Padron without a fixed address or NIE number, and then you would have to register at the local health centre, and then they would refer you to a hospital if necessary for hip replacement or whatever .... 

The figures he quotes for eu citizens* not registered* on the Padron in the Malaga region is *95%* I cant believe it is this high ?

Also, the comment about xenophobia - surely he is contributing to the potential increase in this by his own speeches which seem ill informed and wrong anyway!

Just as a very very small straw poll here ..... how many of us on the forum is NOT registered on the Padron ? and using the health facilities ...

I know we are registered and always have been.

Sue :ranger: 

Rodríguez Ibarra makes second attack on Health Tourism


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Hi Sue! Got Residencia, NIE, on Padron, haven't used health service yet, hope I don't have to for quite a while.
I can believe that a high percentage of immigrants don't observe the necessary formalities but a figure over 90% seems over the top...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm registered and I have an NIE number! I havent used the health service and actually need to tonight as my daughter has a problem. We have private health care that covers us over here, but not for emergencies (not that we are having an emergency, but you kinow what I mean). So not sure how it will work out tonight???

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I think 90% is too high but if you consider that Torrevieja has only officially 938 Irish on the padrón well........ 

(For those that don't know Torrevieja and the Vega Baja have HUGE Irish populations) 

Apparently, Torrevieja has only 12,000 Brits too! Mmmmmmm


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> I'm registered and I have an NIE number! I havent used the health service and actually need to tonight as my daughter has a problem. We have private health care that covers us over here, but not for emergencies (not that we are having an emergency, but you kinow what I mean). So not sure how it will work out tonight???
> 
> Jo xxx


Yes, all fully registered here as well....and make as much use of the health service here as we did back in the UK....well, three kids, what can I tell you?!?!

By the way - it may be of interest to you Jo regarding the kids - as well as the checks I mentioned before for the Over 50s (not in your case obviously!!) which is an annual check up for free at the GP to do blood analysis, blood pressure, etc (a bit of a well person MOT check really) - with the kids, they have a paediatrician based at the surgery dedicated to simply that - paediatrics. Every 2 years they get a complete health revision as well, including any vaccinations that are due (eg. there's a meningitis one that the twins are due for when they hit 12 later this year). I believe these check ups go on until they turn 16 or 18. 

xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> Yes, all fully registered here as well....and make as much use of the health service here as we did back in the UK....well, three kids, what can I tell you?!?!
> 
> By the way - it may be of interest to you Jo regarding the kids - as well as the checks I mentioned before for the Over 50s (not in your case obviously!!) which is an annual check up for free at the GP to do blood analysis, blood pressure, etc (a bit of a well person MOT check really) - with the kids, they have a paediatrician based at the surgery dedicated to simply that - paediatrics. Every 2 years they get a complete health revision as well, including any vaccinations that are due (eg. there's a meningitis one that the twins are due for when they hit 12 later this year). I believe these check ups go on until they turn 16 or 18.
> 
> xxx


OMG not only can I be a sagalout soon, but I can get a geriatric MOT


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

Yep !
Fully registered here too...use local health centre and cannot praise it too highly.
remind us about flu jabs....carry out annual MOT, etc, etc


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jojo said:


> I'm registered and I have an NIE number! I havent used the health service and actually need to tonight as my daughter has a problem. We have private health care that covers us over here, but not for emergencies (not that we are having an emergency, but you kinow what I mean). So not sure how it will work out tonight???
> 
> Jo xxx


I've just come back from our local health centre and I'm blown away!! Having worked in the NHS in the UK.... No comparison! They were so efficient, polite, clean and helpful!! The receptionist even pretended that she understood my Spanish!!!! And the Doctor was gorgeous PHWOA!!! Follow up appointment on Thursday morning! :clap2::clap2:

Jo xxxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> I've just come back from our local health centre and I'm blown away!! Having worked in the NHS in the UK.... No comparison! They were so efficient, polite, clean and helpful!! The receptionist even pretended that she understood my Spanish!!!! And the Doctor was gorgeous PHWOA!!! Follow up appointment on Thursday morning! :clap2::clap2:
> 
> Jo xxxx


I see a few imaginary ailments coming on!!!:clap2:

xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tallulah said:


> I see a few imaginary ailments coming on!!!:clap2:
> 
> xxx


Ooooooooohhh, so can I 

Jo xxx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

So to date in our very-mini straw poll we are 100% padron registration .... mmmmmmmmm


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> So to date in our very-mini straw poll we are 100% padron registration .... mmmmmmmmm


Is anyone here going to admit it if they're not???!!!!

xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tallulah said:


> Is anyone here going to admit it if they're not???!!!!
> 
> xxx


No!! However, I have a "hyperthetical" question. If someone goes to the local health centre and register under their new address... would they know that this persons padron is still in their old address, do they check ???????????????????????? "a friend" was just wondering????????????:eyebrows:

Jo xxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> No!! However, I have a "hyperthetical" question. If someone goes to the local health centre and register under their new address... would they know that this persons padron is still in their old address, do they check ???????????????????????? "a friend" was just wondering????????????:eyebrows:
> 
> Jo xxx


I think this "friend" may have a little leeway timewise if it's under the same ayuntamiento...but it's very quick to change this "friends" address!! And tbh, yes they can check, but by the time they get around to sorting out the paperwork, database, etc etc....:eyebrows:
xxx


----------



## Irishgirl (Sep 26, 2008)

Hi there, 
I have used my E111 card that I got from Ireland and had to pay nothing, I want to get health insurance here but not sure who to go with and also what is the average monthly cost of this? Also not sure I understand what you are saying about registering with my NIE etc, can someone explain?
Thanks )


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Irishgirl said:


> Hi there,
> I have used my E111 card that I got from Ireland and had to pay nothing, I want to get health insurance here but not sure who to go with and also what is the average monthly cost of this? Also not sure I understand what you are saying about registering with my NIE etc, can someone explain?
> Thanks )


Hi Irishgirl

If you live in Spain permanently you will have your NIE number, and presumably have registered on the Padron ? and also have a social security number ?

Once you have registered on the Padron you take all your paperwork to the local health centre to register with a Doctor there. This gives you access to the health care system, and obviously if you went to the docs and needed (I hope not!!) to be referred to the hospital they would do that in the same way as they do in the UK.

Are you working ? are you paying into the social security system ? it is your social security payments that go towards paying for state health care ... in which case you wouldnt need to (unless of course you preferred to) pay for private health care.

Sue lane:


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I was sent this yesterday - I did not write it - it is copied and pasted BUT I hope adds to discussion 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

THE SPANISH HEALTH CARE SYSTEM.
During September of this year important changes were implemented for foreigners resident in Spain. It is therefore important to understand the effects these changes have on us all.
Spain has a public health system so health care is free or low cost provided that you are paying social security here or are in receipt of a UK state pension. As with many other countries, however, the public health service has waiting lists to see specialists and for non-urgent operations.
As a contribution based economy Spain will provide free medical treatment to British nationals whilst on holiday, but when you take up residence you have to pay the National insurance, currently €260 per month.
If you are in receipt of a British pension you are entitled to free care, as Spain is part of the EU, BUT as from September of this year, any foreigner who is not one of the above mentioned will not receive free medical assistance. It was recently reported that because Spain cannot afford to look after it's own people under the system, they have decided to STOP ALL treatment to foreigners. If you don't contribute, you don't get the benefits. The E111 is ONLY for use whilst on holiday and new systems in operation from September will ensure that this is the case! The EHIC/E111 allows reciprocal emergency health care during temporary visits to other EU countries. Strictly speaking it is not a permanent entitlement nor a full entitlement to all treatments available under each nations state health care systems.

If you do not qualify for public health care then it is essential that you have private health insurance. Even if you are under the public health care system it is still advisable to have private health insurance in order to skip the waiting lists and receive treatment quickly.

To learn more about the Spanish health care system or health insurance InsureExpats.eu - The Health Service In Spain 
Kind regards
John McKenzie


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> I was sent this yesterday - I did not write it - it is copied and pasted BUT I hope adds to discussion
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Steve, has'nt all of the above always applied ?
I may be missing something here but I see nothing that changes what was my perception of "entitlements" to foreign visitors. Perhaps someone can point out what has actually changed. Obviously something has but I don't see it.


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

Having read the article again, perhaps the "changes" are the enforcement of the conditions of treatment rather than carte blanche to all and sundry.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> I've just come back from our local health centre and I'm blown away!! Having worked in the NHS in the UK.... No comparison! They were so efficient, polite, clean and helpful!! The receptionist even pretended that she understood my Spanish!!!! And the Doctor was gorgeous PHWOA!!! Follow up appointment on Thursday morning! :clap2::clap2:
> 
> Jo xxxx


I'm on the padron and registered with health centre, but don't make much use of it I'm VERY happy to say.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Hombre said:


> Having read the article again, perhaps the "changes" are the enforcement of the conditions of treatment rather than carte blanche to all and sundry.


It just appears that Valencia is being brought into line with the rest of Spain.


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> I was sent this yesterday - I did not write it - it is copied and pasted BUT I hope adds to discussion
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


This is a little bit misleadig actually .... if your are autonomo then the standard social security payment is roughly this amount. BUT if you are employed on a contract your SS contributions are based on your income and calculated on a monthly basis and deducted at source ...... this SS payment is split, covering health care / unemployment benefit etc ....... and for someone earning say 1500 euros per month the SS contributions may only be 80 euros ...... so its not a fixed amount as the article states.

Sue :ranger:


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

I believe it's very misleading Sue. I'm not aware of any "convenio" where someone who is not autonomo or a trabajador can simply pay the SS 260 euros a month. In fact, I have no idea where this 260 euros came from - though it is very close to the minimum payable by autonomos. As for trabajadores, depending on the regimen they're under, I would imagine the employer and employee contributions would be significantly higher than this, to avoid a payment of minimum pension. As you say, though, I have no idea what the trabajador would actually pay from his own contribution, but I am aware of companies paying a minimum of 600 euros per month in a professional regimen. This also goes a long way to explaining why permanent contracts are a rare thing in the non-professional categories of work.

Tally.x


----------



## Normatheexdiva (Jan 29, 2009)

And it just happened to be written by a health insurer!

Seriously, I've spent most of a stormy night here, waiting for leaks and worrying myself silly about this, bouncing from logic to panic all night long.

Logic. We'd have heard of this by now. The grapevine here in Galicia is very active and the Xunta would have informed us.

Panic. Yes, but right now my MS is active and I can't work. This year was the first attack in 4 years. 

Logic; But you have been to the medical centre in the last three weeks.

Panic; Yes, but....

Logic; (what Sue has written below) 

Panic; yes, but....the article...!

So today, with wobbly legs and a stress level that has gone above the red, I'd like to say a rather sarcastic 'thanks, Steve,'







Suenneil said:


> This is a little bit misleadig actually .... if your are autonomo then the standard social security payment is roughly this amount. BUT if you are employed on a contract your SS contributions are based on your income and calculated on a monthly basis and deducted at source ...... this SS payment is split, covering health care / unemployment benefit etc ....... and for someone earning say 1500 euros per month the SS contributions may only be 80 euros ...... so its not a fixed amount as the article states.
> 
> Sue :ranger:


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Normatheexdiva said:


> And it just happened to be written by a health insurer!
> 
> Seriously, I've spent most of a stormy night here, waiting for leaks and worrying myself silly about this, bouncing from logic to panic all night long.
> 
> ...




Tranquila, nena! xxxx


----------



## Normatheexdiva (Jan 29, 2009)

Oh, I've stopped panicking and whinging now!
I've got a commission to make Frito for my friend. There's nothing as good as work for taking your mind off the leaks, the holes in the roof, the collapsed house next door, (I thought it was an earthquake!), the wobbly legs and the damn yellow hair (going to Amy later). 
At least all the fallen beams and tiles and bricks managed to miss the metal chimney tubos and the upstairs windows. Glass half-full, at heart. That's me.
Chocolate. That'll cure everything. Either that or one of your ****....
xxxx



Tallulah said:


> Tranquila, nena! xxxx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Normatheexdiva said:


> Oh, I've stopped panicking and whinging now!
> I've got a commission to make Frito for my friend. There's nothing as good as work for taking your mind off the leaks, the holes in the roof, the collapsed house next door, (I thought it was an earthquake!), the wobbly legs and the damn yellow hair (going to Amy later).
> At least all the fallen beams and tiles and bricks managed to miss the metal chimney tubos and the upstairs windows. Glass half-full, at heart. That's me.
> 
> ...


Another woman after my own heart!

We know how to get through life with a smile eh 

Sue x


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Normatheexdiva said:


> Oh, I've stopped panicking and whinging now!
> I've got a commission to make Frito for my friend. There's nothing as good as work for taking your mind off the leaks, the holes in the roof, the collapsed house next door, (I thought it was an earthquake!), the wobbly legs and the damn yellow hair (going to Amy later).
> At least all the fallen beams and tiles and bricks managed to miss the metal chimney tubos and the upstairs windows. Glass half-full, at heart. That's me.
> Chocolate. That'll cure everything. Either that or one of your ****....
> xxxx



LOL!! Ahem...Norma! That makes me sound like I'm on the wacky baccy!!:hat: Surely you mean one of my lovingly hand crafted roll ups!! ....maybe not accompanied this time with crema de orujo! Glass half full with something anyway!!
xxxx


----------



## Normatheexdiva (Jan 29, 2009)

You?
Never.
No more Crema de Orujo for me, nor any other type of Orujo. That stuff literally makes me legless. 
My blackberry cordial is pretty damn good. I'll settle for a hot mug of that.
xxxx




Tallulah said:


> LOL!! Ahem...Norma! That makes me sound like I'm on the wacky baccy!!:hat: Surely you mean one of my lovingly hand crafted roll ups!! ....maybe not accompanied this time with crema de orujo! Glass half full with something anyway!!
> xxxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> I believe it's very misleading Sue. I'm not aware of any "convenio" where someone who is not autonomo or a trabajador can simply pay the SS 260 euros a month. In fact, I have no idea where this 260 euros came from - though it is very close to the minimum payable by autonomos. As for trabajadores, depending on the regimen they're under, I would imagine the employer and employee contributions would be significantly higher than this, to avoid a payment of minimum pension. As you say, though, I have no idea what the trabajador would actually pay from his own contribution, but I am aware of companies paying a minimum of 600 euros per month in a professional regimen. This also goes a long way to explaining why permanent contracts are a rare thing in the non-professional categories of work.
> 
> Tally.x


It is just in Valencia - and it is _per person_, rather than with autonomo where the whole family can be covered


----------



## Normatheexdiva (Jan 29, 2009)

Yes, I thought that was what that cut and paste post by Steve Hall referred to, but unfortunately that health insurance company used it to try to scare people and it sure scared the crap out of me!

I have a lot of sympathy for those who are living in Valencia, expats and españoles alike.

I'm still a bit cross about this though. 
There was no need to deliberately drum up business by trying to scare people. 






xabiachica said:


> It is just in Valencia - and it is _per person_, rather than with autonomo where the whole family can be covered


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

*Article on the Valencia Health Care changes ..*

Hi after some of the comments re Valencia earlier this week, this article was in one of newspapers today:

Im not familiar to be honest with the health cover for retired expats (early retirees) so I dont know if this is new or just being reinforced ???

Sue :ranger:

A LOCAL association is urging expats to boycott the Valencia Region following the announcement last week that many residents will have to pay more than 1,000 euros a year for healthcare cover.

The drive was launched at a meeting held last Friday afternoon in Orihuela Costa.

Nearly 250 expats attended the seminar given by doctor Román Gil in the New Asturias restaurant in Punta Prima.

Dr Gil told the audience that the PUMA 22 association had been recently established to achieve better healthcare and to improve the situation of EU expats living in health department 22, which covers the whole Torrevieja area.

"I had been working as a GP for two years before moving to Cabo Roig health centre and I was shocked because of the poor treatment here," Dr Gil said.

"You are treated as second class residents but you can change it."

According to Dr Gil, the last straw was the announcement by the Valencia department for health last week that early retirees will have to pay 270 euros every three months to access the public healthcare system. 

Link to article:
Costa News - Expats to fight the system


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Strangely having just posted the last article .... further down the page was this one explaining what the Valencia Government had done to "help" early retirees access the health system ..... they do seem to make it sound as if they are giving something away in this which is odd ???? and 260 a month is a lot given that a standard autonomo social security payment is around 240 a month ?

*Healthcare changes approved *

AFTER months of speculation, the Valencia government has finally approved a new quota system that will grant thousands of expats, mainly early retirees, access to the public health system.

Last Friday, September 25, the regional cabinet approved the decree (Decreto 149/2009) that establishes a quarterly payment of 270 euros per person under the age of 65.

According to the decree of approval, the new system should come into effect on October 29, a month after its publication in the DOGV official regional bulletin (6112, 29/9/2009).

The approval of the new system will provide peace of mind to expats who, although still able to use their SIP health cards, were uncertain as to when the promised new system was coming into force and its cost.

Residents who are currently registered under the old scheme, such as those who have SIP cards with the word 'DEMAND' on them, have 20 days from November 1 to apply to join the new scheme without having to present any supporting documentation (padrón/residence certificate).

Any new applicants will also be able to apply from November 1 but will need to present the supporting documentation requested by the Valencia Regional Health Authority.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I was hoping to go to the meeting last week as I was only 45 minutes away. Friends who did go say it turned quite "feisty" at one stage. 

It's a real shame because the actual TREATMENT is superb but there is so much confusion, counter-information, ex-pat rumours and lies that I can see why people get upset. Whether Valencia are acting legally, illegally or whether it simply a question of clarification nobody would seem to know BUT if you are NOT going to be receiving a UK (Swedish etc) State Pension, you are not officially employed in Spain (nor autónomo) then there is confusion. 
Very sad.


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> I was hoping to go to the meeting last week as I was only 45 minutes away. Friends who did go say it turned quite "feisty" at one stage.
> 
> It's a real shame because the actual TREATMENT is superb but there is so much confusion, counter-information, ex-pat rumours and lies that I can see why people get upset. Whether Valencia are acting legally, illegally or whether it simply a question of clarification nobody would seem to know BUT if you are NOT going to be receiving a UK (Swedish etc) State Pension, you are not officially employed in Spain (nor autónomo) then there is confusion.
> Very sad.


So my understanding then is this, if you receive your UK pension you can access health care in Spain for free ? and the Spanish government claim this back from the UK.

If you are employed or autonomo, therefore paying into the SS system then again the health care is free.

BUT - if you retire early (ie before the official government retirement age) and you are not paying into any system - then you pay the 260 euros per month in Valencia ?

Sue :ranger:


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

That is entirely MY understanding ....BUT it is NOT alays what happens at the health centres of the CV ,,,, sadly 

Sue the figure is quarterly and not monthly. 270 euros

BIG article expected in RTN tomorrow I am told .... which will presumably confuse us all even more!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> So my understanding then is this, if you receive your UK pension you can access health care in Spain for free ? and the Spanish government claim this back from the UK.
> 
> If you are employed or autonomo, therefore paying into the SS system then again the health care is free.
> 
> ...


yes that's right

and it's 260 per quarter per person


not per family as with autonomo payments 

so the 'opt in' works out more expensive for a family of 4


I can see some people suddenly becoming 'autonomos'


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> yes that's right
> 
> and it's 260 per month per person
> 
> ...


******!! Sorry it is per quarter and not per month!  too quick on my keyboard this afternoon! lol

And yes it looks like its per person ..... Sue :ranger:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> ******!! Sorry it is per quarter and not per month!  too quick on my keyboard this afternoon! lol
> 
> And yes it looks like its per person ..... Sue :ranger:


and you quoted me just as I was editing as I realised my mistake


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> That is entirely MY understanding ....BUT it is NOT alays what happens at the health centres of the CV ,,,, sadly
> 
> Sue the figure is quarterly and not monthly. 270 euros
> 
> BIG article expected in RTN tomorrow I am told .... which will presumably confuse us all even more!


First of all, it's in Valencia, so why is Alicante relevant? (torrevieja) - bit confused on that one.

Second, It's Valencia, so more than likely, elegal.

Third, the current Valencia government have their days numbered, so could be all change soon in any case.

Fourth, is this an Expat only deal. The 51 year old Spaniard who's just finished his Paro has no cover three months after the Paro finishes (though I admit, he/she will probably be oicked up by one of the many crisis nets currently available, but officially through normal channels, no cover).

This has the potential for being yet another one of the gems from the current crop of a-holes in government - whataever part of Spain it's thought up in.

This country needs to grow a pair and get rid of the many rotten apples, and quick.

Xose


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Xose said:


> First of all, it's in Valencia, so why is Alicante relevant? (torrevieja) - bit confused on that one.
> 
> Second, It's Valencia, so more than likely, elegal.
> 
> ...


Its a nightmare isnt it Xose for those "ordinary" people who suffer as a result of all this mess, confusion, and badly thought out policy!

Drives me insane!!

Sue :ranger:


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

First of all, it's in Valencia, so why is Alicante relevant? (torrevieja) - bit confused on that one.

**Because Torrevieja is in the Alicante province of the Valencian Community!

Second, It's Valencia, so more than likely, elegal. 

**"I could not possibly comment"LOL 

Third, the current Valencia government have their days numbered, so could be all change soon in any case.

**bring back Zaplana! 

Fourth, is this an Expat only deal. The 51 year old Spaniard who's just finished his Paro has no cover three months after the Paro finishes (though I admit, he/she will probably be oicked up by one of the many crisis nets currently available, but officially through normal channels, no cover).

**Yes, indeed

This has the potential for being yet another one of the gems from the current crop of a-holes in government - whataever part of Spain it's thought up in.

This country needs to grow a pair and get rid of the many rotten apples, and quick.

Xose


**"I could not possibly comment"LOL


----------



## shazzer (Aug 3, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> Yes, all fully registered here as well....and make as much use of the health service here as we did back in the UK....well, three kids, what can I tell you?!?!
> 
> By the way - it may be of interest to you Jo regarding the kids - as well as the checks I mentioned before for the Over 50s (not in your case obviously!!) which is an annual check up for free at the GP to do blood analysis, blood pressure, etc (a bit of a well person MOT check really) - with the kids, they have a paediatrician based at the surgery dedicated to simply that - paediatrics. Every 2 years they get a complete health revision as well, including any vaccinations that are due (eg. there's a meningitis one that the twins are due for when they hit 12 later this year). I believe these check ups go on until they turn 16 or 18.
> 
> ...


Hi Tallulah, can you give me some advice for my daughter who is living and working in Benalmadena as a childrens entertainer. She works for a spanish company and pays spanish taxes, last September she needed a small operation for ''womens problems'' (the joys)  and should have come back home for a check-up, but because of work and the most important thing, money, she hasn't been able to. Can she register with a health centre and have the checks done there to make sure she's okay now? or for them to advise if she needs anything else doing.
Id really appreciate your advice on this and i'll phone her and pass on any info you can give. :hug:
thanks so much xx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

shazzer said:


> Hi Tallulah, can you give me some advice for my daughter who is living and working in Benalmadena as a childrens entertainer. She works for a spanish company and pays spanish taxes, last September she needed a small operation for ''womens problems'' (the joys)  and should have come back home for a check-up, but because of work and the most important thing, money, she hasn't been able to. Can she register with a health centre and have the checks done there to make sure she's okay now? or for them to advise if she needs anything else doing.
> Id really appreciate your advice on this and i'll phone her and pass on any info you can give. :hug:
> thanks so much xx


Hi Shazzer...

One assumes she's got her tarjeta sanitaria if she is based, working and contributing to the system in Spain. It's not a problem for her to get a referral via her GP to a ginecologo - it's not a common thing at all in Spain for revisions to happen at the GPs surgeries as it is in the UK....but it's nothing to worry about at all (and in fact, revisions are carried out on a yearly - or biannual basis, as opposed to the normal 3 years in the UK). If she is on the padron at the ayuntamiento (I suppose she is, working here?) and has her SS card there should be no problem registering with her centro de salud and she will get her referral.
HTH,
Tallulah.x


----------



## Margaret (Oct 11, 2007)

Tallulah said:


> Yes, all fully registered here as well....and make as much use of the health service here as we did back in the UK....well, three kids, what can I tell you?!?!
> 
> By the way - it may be of interest to you Jo regarding the kids - as well as the checks I mentioned before for the Over 50s (not in your case obviously!!) which is an annual check up for free at the GP to do blood analysis, blood pressure, etc (a bit of a well person MOT check really) - with the kids, they have a paediatrician based at the surgery dedicated to simply that - paediatrics. Every 2 years they get a complete health revision as well, including any vaccinations that are due (eg. there's a meningitis one that the twins are due for when they hit 12 later this year). I believe these check ups go on until they turn 16 or 18.
> 
> xxx


What checks for the over 50s are these? Can you point me in the right direction to read what you have previously mentioned please.


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

I have just been down the the health centre at Las Lagunas in Mijas to try to register the family with a doctor. We are only entitled to a temporary cover under the E106 form (up to 2 years I think). The process so far has been laborious to say the least. First we had to apply for the E106 certificate from the UK. We had to get our residencia here and get us all on the padron (hold up here as the owners of the house we rent were still down as living here so we had to get written confirmation that they had moved). Then we had to get the E106 registered with the Social Security office who needed to see wedding certificates and birth certificates along with all the residency stuff. That now needs to go to the health centre with more photocopies of absolutely everything you can think of. I can safely say, it is NOT an easy or straightforward process.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> Yes, all fully registered here as well....and make as much use of the health service here as we did back in the UK....well, three kids, what can I tell you?!?!
> 
> By the way - it may be of interest to you Jo regarding the kids - as well as the checks I mentioned before for the Over 50s (not in your case obviously!!) which is an annual check up for free at the GP to do blood analysis, blood pressure, etc (a bit of a well person MOT check really) - with the kids, they have a paediatrician based at the surgery dedicated to simply that - paediatrics. Every 2 years they get a complete health revision as well, including any vaccinations that are due (eg. there's a meningitis one that the twins are due for when they hit 12 later this year). I believe these check ups go on until they turn 16 or 18.
> 
> xxx


Just a quick comment about the check ups. I live in the Comunidad de Madrid and it's the kind of thing that may vary from place to place. 
My daughter had regular check ups until 14. At 14 she went to the family doctor. 
As for other check ups for older people, here you get one if you ask, but they don't offer, at least they don't offer if there's nothing wrong with you. If you have some kind of condition where you have to regularly see a doctor they'd probably say something, but if you go in once every 2 years because a dog bit you kind of thing I don't think they say anything.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Just a quick comment on this one.

Margaret - got your pm and replied but basically it's a service that is provided to the over 50s - a bit of an MOT if you will, covering blood tests, weight, blood pressure etc. You basically book an appointment with your GP (as PW has rightly said, dependent upon where you are you're not always automatically recommended/asked, etc - but it is a service that they HAVE to provide and you are entitled to). You let your GP know what you're requiring - they'll give you a couple of papers which detail the tests they want covered.....then you book an appointment with the nurse to get your blood work done, etc....then you get another appointment with the GP approx a week to ten days after that to go through the results and any recommendations/treatment that may arise. This is definitely how it works with SERGAS here in Galicia - although I believe that the actual service for the over 50s check up is available throughout Spain.


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> Just a quick comment on this one.
> 
> Margaret - got your pm and replied but basically it's a service that is provided to the over 50s - a bit of an MOT if you will, covering blood tests, weight, blood pressure etc. You basically book an appointment with your GP (as PW has rightly said, dependent upon where you are you're not always automatically recommended/asked, etc - but it is a service that they HAVE to provide and you are entitled to). You let your GP know what you're requiring - they'll give you a couple of papers which detail the tests they want covered.....then you book an appointment with the nurse to get your blood work done, etc....then you get another appointment with the GP approx a week to ten days after that to go through the results and any recommendations/treatment that may arise. This is definitely how it works with SERGAS here in Galicia - although I believe that the actual service for the over 50s check up is available throughout Spain.


Just to confirm what Talllulah has said...here in Catalunya the situation is exactly the same. GP..blood/urine tests/discussion of results/action if needed. For over 50's an annual "MOT" is there if needed, but it is by request. We are informed by phone each year re any vaccinations on offer, it is up to us whether we choose to have them or not. Most visits to the GP can be arranged same day, certainly the following day.


----------



## darrenandlynne (Sep 17, 2009)

Hi guys

Does anyone know if the 270€ per quarter covers for just doctors or does it include dentist as well.

We are below 65 and due over in summer 2010

Many thanks for any info anyone can give

Darren


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

darrenandlynne said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Does anyone know if the 270€ per quarter covers for just doctors or does it include dentist as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hombre said:


> Just to confirm what Talllulah has said...here in Catalunya the situation is exactly the same. GP..blood/urine tests/discussion of results/action if needed. For over 50's an annual "MOT" is there if needed, but it is by request. We are informed by phone each year re any vaccinations on offer, it is up to us whether we choose to have them or not. Most visits to the GP can be arranged same day, certainly the following day.


WOW, that's really good, isn't it?
What about gynaecologist? Do they tell Mrs. H about that stuff as well?
I'm going to have to check, but I'm pretty sure they don't do that here


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

I took a neighbour down to the doctor for his monthly blood test yesterday. The nurse was grabbing everyone in the surgery trying to give them flu jabs. I had to run for my life!


----------



## darrenandlynne (Sep 17, 2009)

Hombre said:


> darrenandlynne said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys
> ...


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> WOW, that's really good, isn't it?
> What about gynaecologist? Do they tell Mrs. H about that stuff as well?
> I'm going to have to check, but I'm pretty sure they don't do that here


Yes, there are 3 gynecologists at the clinic....2 of them are quite old. Mrs H prefers the old ones. I asked her why and she tells me it's because they have shaky hands.


----------



## Margaret (Oct 11, 2007)

Hombre said:


> Just to confirm what Talllulah has said...here in Catalunya the situation is exactly the same. GP..blood/urine tests/discussion of results/action if needed. For over 50's an annual "MOT" is there if needed, but it is by request. We are informed by phone each year re any vaccinations on offer, it is up to us whether we choose to have them or not. Most visits to the GP can be arranged same day, certainly the following day.


Thanks guys, the advice is very much appreciated


----------

